# Anybody got any pictures or movies of Ha Seung-Jin?



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Post em up here.
I would like to get as much anout this player as possible.


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

"Cleverer complete the moment.
Stranger do the moment.
Weaker wait the moment.
Potate clip fly the moment."

The dud yesterday teach me above things.

It show he has the winner soul and heart.
It is not shown on his face. 

Biggest sleeper all time.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

This guy could be a steal in the second round. Doesn't have to score, as long as he blocks and gets boards, he'd definitely be worth a second round pick.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!


Man he's ugly. :laugh: 
Well, I hope he does good though because he'll be the first Korean in the NBA if he gets drafted.


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

Crist, I am going to have a nightmare tonight:no:


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope he comes to Seattle in the 2nd round.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Man he's ugly, lol:laugh:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!


He kinda looks like Wang there..


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey, no one beats Big Wang! 

One ugly mug though.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Man he's ugly, lol:laugh:


It's basketball, not a beauty contest! :laugh:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I would choose Ha's lface over this guys anyday.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

They might be ugly. But they're gonna score some hot chicks because they'll be rich!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I would choose Ha's lface over this guys anyday.


Now put that away. :uhoh: Since when did guys as ugly as Beetlejuice (from Howard Stern) get rewarded with being rich. I always thought Shawn Kemp, Sam Cassell and Tyrone Hill were ugly but some of these new dudes are going to take the cake.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Look at the guys guarding him!


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)




----------

